# What will the Kiwi above yous last words be?



## Jeremy Corbyn (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry if it has been done.


----------



## jurassic bark (Oct 8, 2017)

"I'd like to apologize to the victims' families"


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe eating supersize everyday was a bad idea.


----------



## Hui (Oct 8, 2017)

"No Beth I don't want be a cuck!"


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 8, 2017)

Hui said:


> "No Beth I don't want be a chubby chaser!"



"ALLAHU AKBAR" *kaboom*


----------



## Rokko (Oct 8, 2017)

"Wait, hold my beer for a second..."


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 8, 2017)

Egh, my fucking ass hurts.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 8, 2017)

"At least I'm not going to be eaten by a fucking mudslime."


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 8, 2017)

"We're going to die and it's YOUR fucking fault. I'll show you what nemesis really means in hell."


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 8, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> "We're going to die and it's YOUR fucking fault. I'll show you what nemesis really means in hell."


"Allah Snackbar"


----------



## Bob Page (Oct 8, 2017)

"I regret nothing."


----------



## UncleTusky (Oct 8, 2017)

"Now what's the next step of your master plan?"


----------



## Zorceror44 (Oct 8, 2017)

"I didn't... catch 'em all..."


----------



## Foltest (Oct 8, 2017)

"I am sorry dad for being who I am"


----------



## clowney (Oct 8, 2017)

*Allahu Akbar in a Swedish accent*


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 8, 2017)

"pee pee"


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 8, 2017)

"Hold my beer"


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 8, 2017)

"The Doctor is in..... Purgatory."


----------



## odius (Oct 8, 2017)

"Inshallah, Allah lets me control this beast and command it to do my bidding"


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 8, 2017)

"Goddamn it, not again."


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Oct 8, 2017)

"So that's what it feels like."


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 8, 2017)

"My hair give me the power to defy gravity ! Just watch !"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2017)

HEY JIM, WATCH THIS


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 8, 2017)

Finally.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't, steal, my, viagraaaa.......


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 8, 2017)

"Lunch time, Nala!"


----------



## Zorceror44 (Oct 8, 2017)

"I give my soul to God, my body to the earth and my worldly possessions to my nearest of kin, charging them to remember the sufferings of Jesus Christ."


----------



## Krieger (Oct 8, 2017)

"I told you I was sick."


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 8, 2017)

Let's do this, motherfucker


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 8, 2017)

"Ye'll take the high road and I'll take the low road."


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 8, 2017)

"Is there pizza in heaven?"


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 8, 2017)

Naw bitch, I don't need rubber.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll still flip at you even on my death, you ate my spencer!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 8, 2017)

"I'm not lying when I say 4KIDS' dub of _One Piece_ is my childhood."


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Oct 9, 2017)

"I think there's a nigger cooning outside my house, Ima go check"


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Oct 9, 2017)

"Oh no, the stocks of my two-gender-only business are going lower everyday!"


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 9, 2017)

I knew I should've left my Sasuke doll today!


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

"I'm telling you it's a female you fucking pork-chomping savage ! Here, look at her OH SH-"


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 9, 2017)

I love my life


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 9, 2017)

*passing over a grate* "Oh fuck, no! I can't believe I dropped my phone!"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 9, 2017)

"DONATELLO DOES MACHINES!"


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Oct 10, 2017)

"I think my almonds are activating."


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Oct 10, 2017)

"At least I didn't live long enough to see myself become a lolcow."


----------



## c-no (Oct 10, 2017)

"I was so close to becoming a pokeyman..."


----------



## Dovahshit (Oct 10, 2017)

c-no said:


> "I was so close to becoming a pokeyman..."


"i wish i  ate that weird looking lasagna..."


----------



## Krieger (Oct 11, 2017)

“Damn you, Mel Gibson!”


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 11, 2017)

"I will see senpai Raiden soon!"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 11, 2017)

Allahu Akbar!


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 11, 2017)

"I never thought a furry would have the balls to pull the trigger."


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 11, 2017)

"I'll stay _baaaaaaaaa_-d to the bone."


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 11, 2017)

"Well, at least it's raining."


----------



## Krieger (Oct 11, 2017)

"My only regret is eating that sandwich."


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 11, 2017)

RADIOACTIVE GENITAAAAAAAAAAALLSSSS!!!


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Oct 11, 2017)

Krieger said:


> "My only regret is eating that sandwich."


Did you accidentally mistook Potassium Chloride for a sauce?

"I'm a beast controlling this account"


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 11, 2017)

"I call this move the flying clam slam!"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 11, 2017)

I BELIEVE I CAN FLY


----------



## c-no (Oct 11, 2017)

Rejected by my husbando, not tubular.....


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 14, 2017)

"Leather... speedo... not... tight... enough..."


----------



## MistressCaridad (Oct 15, 2017)

“Holy shit, is that thing real?”


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 15, 2017)

"FUCK THE POOLIIIIICE!!!"


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2017)

"Oh Allah! Ow My Balls!"


----------



## Hiragana (Oct 15, 2017)

I just learned this cool party trick where I remove and then reattach my head. Wanna see it?


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

If I do this right, my Waifu and I will be united forever!


----------



## MistressCaridad (Oct 15, 2017)

“It’s alive! It’s aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!”


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2017)

"Hey Officer, what's that in your hand?"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I wonder if I can impersonate my avatar. Now where did I put that chainsaw?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2017)

"More morphine!"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm A SPOOKY GHOST! GIMME YOUR MONEY!


----------



## Somar (Oct 15, 2017)

You don't need to put me to sleep, just go ahead and start the surgery.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm totally a girl, I swear.

And then Somari was shot after revealing his penis.


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 15, 2017)

"oi, now I die"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I wonder what happens if I stick my pickle in a mouse trap...


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 15, 2017)

You guys are still massive faggoooooooooots...*


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

Suck mah cock!


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Oct 15, 2017)

"I regret everything"


----------



## LofaSofa (Oct 15, 2017)

The grease on this rope makes my neck itch.....*s¡gh*..It's always fucking something isn't it..


----------



## LoneCasshew (Oct 15, 2017)

This is a really comfy sofa


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2017)

I am perplexed.


----------



## Somar (Oct 15, 2017)

The tornado card? pfff piece of cake.


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 15, 2017)

OH NO IT ALL WENT WRONG!!


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 15, 2017)

On the one hand, Auntie Clarence always said never to bite off more cheese than you can chew... on the other hand, Uncle Ruckus taught me the one way a true man may die is drowning in pussy... welp, away with the life belt, then!


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey there little girl. I'm a chicken, want to see my cock?


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 17, 2017)

my greatest dream is a world without war


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2017)

Look boss, I know I lost horribly to a 10 year old, but please have mercy!


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 17, 2017)

something profound that also ironically fits the situation


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 17, 2017)

SNERGEN FLERGEN!


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 17, 2017)

I REGRET NOTHING!!


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 17, 2017)

“Oh, look! A piece of cheese!”


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 17, 2017)

Well, my dad used to say: you've got to try everything once.


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice of that family to invite me over for dinner.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm a sixteen year old girl, wanna cyber?


----------



## Begemot (Oct 18, 2017)

Dr W said:


> I'm a sixteen year old girl, wanna cyber?


"I regret that I have only life to give to England and its brony army"


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 18, 2017)

"Just pull the fucking trigger, man!"


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 18, 2017)

"Braaaains..."


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 18, 2017)

Fucking Road Runner!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 18, 2017)

AHHHHHH!! MY HEEAAADD!! THE CHILDREN ARE EATING IT, AND THEN THEYRE GOING TO EAT ME! OH MY GOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDD


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 18, 2017)

I should realy rethink about being a pussy destroyer.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Oct 18, 2017)

"How much you wanna bet that it won't break my neck?"


----------



## Somar (Oct 18, 2017)

I can't seem to get happy... _[swings the rope over]_ Maybe this will help.


----------



## c-no (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey, wanna enjoy my feminine penis?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 18, 2017)

HEY! I PAID FOR AN HOUR!


----------



## ___- (Oct 18, 2017)

Delete my browsing history.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 18, 2017)

I'll be going ahead, Senpai-dono...


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 18, 2017)

So much shit, so little time...


----------



## Tempest (Oct 18, 2017)

"I do not know what nemesis means"


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey little boy, want some CANDEH?


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 18, 2017)

Step aside! I'm a doc--


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 18, 2017)

Man I'm one ugly looking motherfucker.


----------



## TheScooper (Oct 18, 2017)

"I died as I lived... alone"


----------



## Reynard (Oct 18, 2017)

"Don't shoot!  I'm just the janitor!"


----------



## Begemot (Oct 18, 2017)

"No! No! I never betrayed the furry brotherhood, please don't kill me..."


----------



## Ballo (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks like i went too fast...


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 18, 2017)

Please put more crystals up my butt.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 18, 2017)

"to be fair, you have to have an high IQ to understand Rick and Morty"


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 18, 2017)

I just doxed @Cricket


----------



## Somar (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh look a missile


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 18, 2017)

anyone want my terrabyte of lolicon or naw


----------



## c-no (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm a stupid sexy grunt.


----------



## Audit (Oct 18, 2017)

My life, where has it gone? Did I truly spend it all on kiwifarms?


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 8, 2020)

I can't feel my legs!

(sorry for necropost)


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 8, 2020)

(sorry for necropost)


----------



## Tempest (Jul 8, 2020)

"a little mold hurt nobody"


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 8, 2020)

“I’m just a woman”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 8, 2020)

“I just wanted to play tennis”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 8, 2020)

"isn't this show wonderful dear?"


----------



## URL (Jul 9, 2020)

"The fursuit stays on during sex."


----------



## Tempest (Jul 9, 2020)

"you can't do that dave"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 9, 2020)

IT'S MA'AM


----------



## Wraith (Jul 9, 2020)

*strums his guitar staring into the future*
The guitar spoke for him.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 11, 2020)

“I’m not dust in a wind. I am the wind that flows through you.”


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 13, 2020)

I AM THEODORE ROOSEVELT


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 13, 2020)

Please delete the folder on my computer titled "furstuff."


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jul 13, 2020)

Its just a flu


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 13, 2020)

I have autism


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't son, that gun is loaded!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

“I want to flyyyyy, skyyy highhhh, let’s go together!”


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jul 20, 2020)

NOOOOOOOO BASETON STOP WHAT ARE YOU DOING OH GOD IT HURTS PLS STOP


----------



## Tempest (Jul 20, 2020)

"I'm sorry guts"


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 20, 2020)

"Eventually I got rectal cancer, so I became a colostomy bag fetishist."


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 20, 2020)

"Cammy, I created you as tranny clone of myself."


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 20, 2020)

"Happy trails, pard'ner."


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 20, 2020)

“Woof”


----------



## awoo (Jul 20, 2020)

To the stars


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 20, 2020)

“Call me daddy”


----------



## Spl00gies (Jul 20, 2020)

"_just one more crab rangoon..."_


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 20, 2020)

“Pluribus unum”


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 20, 2020)

_"Tess, you dumb cunt."_


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 20, 2020)

OH FUC-


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 20, 2020)

“ Tis only a scratch”


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 20, 2020)

"I'm the queen of moderation"


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 20, 2020)

There's a snake in my cooch


----------



## soy_king (Jul 20, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> There's a snake in my cooch


It's ok, I have my N-word pass on me


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 20, 2020)

"Wow, that was an epic gamer moment."


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 20, 2020)

For I beheld Satan, as he fell from Heaven like lightning!


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 20, 2020)

The water doesn't look that high


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jul 20, 2020)

AAAAHHHHHHHH IM GONNA... IM GONNA COOOOMM!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 20, 2020)

the aristocrats


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 20, 2020)

Haha what are you gonna do, stab me?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 20, 2020)

"It's like a dream...."


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 26, 2020)

'do it'


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 26, 2020)

"So, you have a lot of experience with horse dildos right? they're perfectly safe?"


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 26, 2020)

God help me, god help us, god help us all!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 26, 2020)

. . . yes?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 27, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 27, 2020)

This horse is trained, right?   So he won’t hump _too _hard right?   Alright, let’s go.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 28, 2020)

It was 3 in the morning. I had a few drinks. I thought she was good lookin' at the end of the bar...


----------



## Rokko (Jul 28, 2020)

Who farted?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 28, 2020)

"Oh, I'm sure the poisoned kool-aid was in _that other _bowl..."


----------



## Matthew216 (Jul 28, 2020)

Whoa! What the heck is that thing?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 28, 2020)

Then Herod, when he saw that he was mocked by the wise men,was exceedingly angry, and sent out, and killed all the male children who were in Bethlehem and in all the surrounding countryside, from two years old and under, according to the exact time which he had learned from the wise men.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 28, 2020)

That was weird!


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 28, 2020)

Man, AIDS progresses really fast, guys


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 28, 2020)

Damnit why won’t this shower work and why did they pack us all in here so tight?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 28, 2020)

Aw, what the hell. It's not like it's gonna kill me.


----------



## MissDrama (Jul 28, 2020)

Who knew I could get brain cancer from browsing Kiwifarms


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 28, 2020)

I miss my dog.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 30, 2020)

'I hate jews'


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 30, 2020)

This will not hurt a bit


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jul 30, 2020)

"You call that a dildo?"


----------



## KebabShopSauce (Jul 30, 2020)

'Please, Chris. I'm not the real one!'


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 30, 2020)

Down the hatch!


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Et tu Brianna?


----------



## Hylics (Aug 10, 2020)

"Am I a sheep?"


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 10, 2020)

s-senpai no!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 10, 2020)

Believe it


----------



## Melktert (Aug 10, 2020)

Ki ki ki ma ma ma!


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 10, 2020)

*pick, pick, pick*


----------



## Wraith (Aug 11, 2020)

"But... but muh Ramona Flowers..."


----------



## Matthew216 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey guys! Watch this!


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Sep 14, 2020)

Matthew216 said:


> Hey guys! Watch this!


*talking to a two year old baby as the gun toting father stands nearby*
You get what you Fucking deserve


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 14, 2020)

“I just wanted to eat, OK!“


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 14, 2020)

"If you watch this, you die"? Pffft, what a load of bullshit!


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 14, 2020)

"The implants were a lie"


----------



## Somar (Sep 14, 2020)

I bet I could outrun that tiger.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 14, 2020)

Yo check out this monkey, hey ma, take a pic!


----------



## Max Doof (Sep 14, 2020)

raw footage of last moments. Long live comrade
EDIT: it was for @Sakura Kinomoto  got ninja'd


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 15, 2020)

"This glass of creek water is so safe, I'll drink it!"


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2020)

Sure.I'll take the deluxe treatment!


----------



## Sammy (Sep 15, 2020)

"Of course I'll have one more plate of shrimp."


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 16, 2020)

"Haha, that tickled!"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 16, 2020)

"...got any skooma?"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 16, 2020)

“I have super AIDS?”


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 16, 2020)

Mama mia!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 16, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Mama mia!


I'm gonna oil up my bald head and rub it all over your naked body


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 17, 2021)

*screams*


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 17, 2021)

Looks like I got...eradicated.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 17, 2021)

"Tapping my way into hell scoopedy doop de bop da doot"


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Sep 17, 2021)

"Please don't shoot!"


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 17, 2021)

"They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance."


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 17, 2021)

PEACE!


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 17, 2021)

no, stop and we'll fight 'em


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 17, 2021)

"I'll fuck you in the ass with all of my ammo...?"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 17, 2021)

'But I just wanted to suck your-'


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 17, 2021)

*AAAAAAAAAUGH!!*


----------

